# Another Puppy Mill Bust!



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Ugh!! I volunteer for my local animal shelter and recieved an e-mail yesterday saying that they were seizing 20 poms from a local "breeder" and needed some help cleaning them up. 
I was talking with one of the shelter staff last night and she gave me the scoop on what's going on and said that they will need me soon...now I just have to sit and wait for news. 
The lady running the mill is notorious in our county and has had her animals taken in the past..she's had past charges pressed against her and just doesn't seem to be getting the point!
There are *A LOT* more dogs that the shelter is planning on seizing in the very near future but they were only able to take the sickest yesterday.
Here's a news link..not much info though.
http://www.king5.com/localnews/stories/NW_100809WAB-dogs-seized-SW.1f8501b0f.html


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Geez Eva, yet another sickening story. I hope those poms get placed in loving homes. That woman was breeding as her sole sorce of income-very sad for those poor dogs. Good luck with your foster. 
Just a thought-have you noticed the number of celebrities who buy from these mills? I was looking at one website that I knew was a mill, and there they have the testimonials from celebrities who bought a dog from them. They should know better.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Reading that made me sick. It's her only source of income. Maybe someone should force her to be a breeder, locked up in deplorable conditions and forced to have puppies (er, babies) time after time after time. Did it ever occur to her to *get a job!!!*


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

That's sick. Yep Geri, she needs to go find a job! No one can properly care for 160 dogs. It's cruel and inhumane.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

I am glad you are able to help and sickened by the treatment of these poor dogs. I was interested to note that you live in Washington state. I am in the Renton area. Linda


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

sashamom said:


> I am glad you are able to help and sickened by the treatment of these poor dogs. I was interested to note that you live in Washington state. I am in the Renton area. Linda


Hi Linda!  
There are quite a few of us on the forum that are from Wa 
I'm at the southern end of the state..south of Olympia. 
I've seen several news stories about the puppymill in the past couple of days but I'm still waiting for news from the shelter. Luckily we're keeping busy with the foster kitties..wiping noses and cleaning litterboxes is a neverending job


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a link to the "breeder's" website...wayyyyyyy too many dogs!
http://www.heartpomeranians.com/index.html


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

These people should be put in Jail. There is no excuse for this. So glad you are able to help Eva.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I too noticed your location. I am in the pacific northwest......quite north....very near the border.

It seems just yesterday the puppy mill in Mt. Vernon was raided. I just can not believe how many places like this there are in the world. How do you walk past those dogs everyday and not stop what you are doing and find them good homes? I mean, how do people stomach this cruelty?


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not quite sure how these people sleep at night or look at themselves in the mirror! I agree everyone of them should be put in jail. It's so wonderful that you can help!


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Wow so sad! One of our local no kill animal shelters just got 4 Poms in 2 were 2 years old and 2 were 4 years old. In the Northeast these dogs won't last long - they will almost immediately be adopted. In the Northeast any small toy dog is scoped up right away. I just helped a friend get a dog a yorkie/**** Tszu mix. He came in one day and was gone the next! I called the shelter immediately because I knew he wouldn't last.

Eva, let your shelter know to reach out to the Northeast - small dogs go so quick here. 

Marie


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

mybella said:


> Wow so sad! One of our local no kill animal shelters just got 4 Poms in 2 were 2 years old and 2 were 4 years old. In the Northeast these dogs won't last long - they will almost immediately be adopted. In the Northeast any small toy dog is scoped up right away. I just helped a friend get a dog a yorkie/**** Tszu mix. He came in one day and was gone the next! I called the shelter immediately because I knew he wouldn't last.
> 
> Eva, let your shelter know to reach out to the Northeast - small dogs go so quick here.
> 
> Marie


Thanks Marie 
Small breeds go really quickly here as well. Our shelters are full of larger breeds and so when the smaller one's come in there's always a lot of people waiting to adopt them.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

The small ones get snapped up here too.


----------

